# maitomaa



## Gavril

Päivää,

Luin tämän Jarmo Koposen viimeisestä mielipidekirjoituksesta Usarissa:



> Selvää on, että haikailu rajan taakse jääneistä maitomaista ei lopu, mutta turhanpäiväistä nimittelyä voidaan vähentää



Kolumni käsittelee Suomi-Venäjä-suhteita, joten "rajan taakse" tarkoittanee "Suomen itärajan taakse".  En ole kuitenkin täysin varma, että ymmärrän "maitomaa"-sanan merkitystä tässä yhteydessä. Jos täytyisi arvata, sanoisin, että se tarkoittaa jonkintapaista luonnonvarojen täyteistä (ehkä useimmiten yli-ihannoitua?) aluetta. Olenko osunut oikeaan?

Kiitos ja hyvää perjantaita


----------



## Spongiformi

Minulla ei tule tästä muuta mieleen kuin se, että Neuvostoliiton ryöväämässä Karjalassa oli huomattavan paljon maataloutta, mukaan lukien maitokarjaa. Suomessa oli vielä 1800-luvulla nälänhätiä, koska Suomi soveltuu vain hädin tuskin maatalouteen pohjoisen sijainnin vuoksi, ja siitä syystä erityisesti 1900-luvun alusta maataloutta kehitettiin voimakkaasti valtion tuella, Venäjän läheinen raja-alue mukaan lukien. Ehkä aluetta voisi siksi nimittää "maitomaaksi", että siellä oli paljon maidontuotantoa (kenties verrattuna muihin elinkeinoihin)? Siinä mielessä toki olet oikeassa, että jos aluetta kutsuu maitomaaksi, siellä täytyy olla yllin kyllin maitoa, joka varsinkin menneinä aikoina oli maaseudulla valkoista kultaa.

Joku viisaampi voi korjata.


----------



## etrade

Ihmisillä on omituinen tarve keksiä uusia sanoja ja yrittää saada ne yleiseen käyttöön.
Onneksi kaikkeinen typerimmät keksinnöt kuolevat kielestä pois.

Karjalasta vietiin Pietarin suurkaupunkiin paljon tuotteita ja tietenkin myös maitoa, mutta maan ja maidon välissä on lehmä.

Kirjoittajalla on varmaankin ollut mielessä sana _lehmälaidun_ ja kun ei muistanut sitä niin kutsui sitä _maitomaaksi_. Kyseessä saattaa olla myös halveksuntaa maataloudesta ansionsa saavia ihmisiä kohtaan.


----------



## akana

Englannin kielessä on fraasi "land of milk and honey," joka tulee taas raamatusta. Ehkä tämä "maitomaa" sana liittyy siihen?


----------



## kirahvi

akana said:


> Englannin kielessä on fraasi "land of milk and honey," joka tulee taas raamatusta. Ehkä tämä "maitomaa" sana liittyy siihen?



Tämä on juuri se, mitä minulle tuli maitomaasta ensimmäisenä mieleen, ei maitotalous. Yhä useammin ihmiset käyttävät puheessaan ja jopa kirjoituksessaan suoria käännöslainoja, etenkin englannista, joten on mielestäni tämä on uskottava selitys. Maitomaa ei suomessa joka tapauksessa ole mikään vakiintuneesti käytetty ilmaisu.


----------

